# Question re: tubal clipping



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiya,

I am having one of my fallopian tubes clipped on day 16 of my cycle. I think I will ovulate around day 18 - is this too soon after to have sex?

Thanks,

Lou x[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 08:05Anyone?

Lou x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

As having tube clipped, and ovulation due to happen after, at is completely up to you whether to have sex. The chances of natural conception is very mimimal if not non existant!

Ruth


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Thanks for getting back to me. 

Can I ask why you say that my chances of a natural conception is almost non existant?  Even if I have the hydro clipped?

Lou x


----------

